# The Jackie Chan Thread *Warning: Lot's of Jackie Chan



## molested_cow (Oct 7, 2012)

Here's Jackie Chan saying,"Swivel screen is GOOOOOD!"







Here's Jackie Chan saying,"My lens was that looooog!"






Here's Jackie Chan taking a photo for his FB profile.






and again...






Here's Jackie Chan trying to impress the girl.






Here's Jackie Chan going Zoolander.






"Look at how BAD Canon's dynamic range is!!!"






"See that sun? Canon cameras can't handle it."






Jackie Chan trying to prove his point.






Jackie Chan trying to terrorize the kids with a Canon DSLR






Jackie Chan's body guard trying to pull that Canon away from him.






Jackie Chan holding it wrong.






Jackie Chan still trying to prove his point.






Jackie Chan looking at cameras.






Jackie Chan enjoying his fame.






Jackie Chan telling the world that Canon sucks.






Jackie Chan no match against the kids.






Jackie Chan's love bite.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok here's the story.

Jackie Chan came to the school where I am at as a part of some charity arts program. He's here to talk about photography. Yes no s*it! (The organization gave a bunch of used digital cameras to the school). So Jackie Chan tells the kids how to use the camera while no one's really listening. The kids were all like OMG!!! Who's that?

The reason why Jackie Chan was holding that Canon is because the only Nikon in the room was on my hands and there's no way JAckie Chan was gonna kung fu it away from me!

Also, while I was taking portraits for people posing with Jackie Chan, I asked a guy to help me take a pic for me as well. It turned out absolutely terrible. Bad composition, bad timing. And yes, that guy had a Canon. Damn Canon people!

So here are some of the less Jackie Chan photos.

































And of course the kids.


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 7, 2012)

Jackie Chan enjoys photography

He's my new hero :')


----------

